# Jigs and tips, Donkey's ear shooting board.



## Derek Willis. (10 Sep 2008)

A very simple jig to make, that will give superb mitres on the edge, extremely accurate, for box making of any size, and other purposes.


----------



## OPJ (10 Sep 2008)

I like this jig, Derek. Looks so much easier to use than the jig I have - where the work piece hangs over the left of the jig. Guess I'll have to get busy and make a new one some time, now I have inspiration! :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (10 Sep 2008)

Nice jig Derek

Do you find it more accurate than the mitre saw?

The reason I ask is that my previous attempt at one was a little disappointing :?


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (10 Sep 2008)

Nice jig Derek. Plans ? WIPS?


----------



## wizer (10 Sep 2008)

thanks for this Derek. Do you think you could enlarge the image ?


----------



## Chems (10 Sep 2008)

That looks like a record 5 1/2, does it matter what type of plane you use if your trying to mitre end grain?


----------



## Derek Willis. (11 Sep 2008)

Thanks everbody, firstly, this is much more accurate than using mitre saw 
and can cope with timber of far greater proportions than any mitre saw, it can also be used to true up when things go a little awry.
Secondly, I find that any plane works well with this jig, a neccessary thing with me as I don't have any Lee-Nielson type planes.
I will endeavour to post a larger image today.
Derek.


----------



## Derek Willis. (11 Sep 2008)

Wizer,
here is a full size picture as requested,


----------



## Derek Willis. (11 Sep 2008)

All,
I should have mentioned, the other side of the jig is set up to cut angles for octagonal boxes.
derek.


----------



## SammyQ (14 Sep 2008)

Derek, sure this is a "Donkey's ear"? Looks more like Bob Wearing's modern adaptation of D.E. - see his Batsford jigs book or 'The Router' past articles. I _think_ Donkey's Ears are like the heavy wooden jig built by Toby Winteringham in a recent FWW. Contemporary posters have used the term D.E. to describe shooting board 'bolt-ons' which perform the same function as a traditional D.E.; Derek Cohen and a recent UKWorkshop thread come to mind.

Nice simple version of the whatever we chose to call it - good one!

Sam


----------



## Derek Willis. (14 Sep 2008)

Sammie,
I have always called it a Mitre Shooting Board, it is only recently that others have called it a Donkey's ear, so I have adapted that name to comply, I don't doubt that the idea is not my original, but I have no idea where I got the idea, as I have had one of this design for over 18 years.
derek.


----------



## Steve Maskery (14 Sep 2008)

I'd call that a mitre shooting board. My understanding is that a Donkey's Ear is where the workpiece is held at an angle (as opposed to flat on the board). The edge being planed is vertical, the plane is on its side. Planing action takes place from edge to edge rather than from face to face.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Derek Willis. (15 Sep 2008)

So I was right the first time.
Derek.


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Sep 2008)

The board is flat, is it not, with the blade canted? The cutting action is the same same, but the orientation of the board and plane is swapped. It's a small point, I'll grant you.

This is a typical donkey's ear, taken from diyinfo.org






I have the exact same shooting board as you, and yes, it's an excellent way to do the job.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## SammyQ (15 Sep 2008)

Yes, Derek, you were. I typed (carped?) late one night, too knackered to remember tact and common sense, sorry. 

Bob Wearing's jig is actually a version he came up with to overcome the problem of gravity slipping the piece away from the cut and the secondary issue of not seeeing the plane cut too clearly, His idea was to invert the wood by 180 degrees and cant the plane instead as Steve says. This allowed the wood to lie flat on the bed of the jig and the operator to see clearly individual cuts as he made them, relative his scribed joint lines.....exactly like the jig YOU built.

What I thought was a D.E. was in fact variously called a 'mitre jack' or 'mitre shooting jack'. Alf ("evenin' darlin'") has one on her site and there are other depictions too.

May woodworm pass you by, all your surfaces be true and your joints be tight.

Sam


----------



## jhwbigley (12 Oct 2008)

I want this for my epitaph: "He spent his life combatting entropy" 
Chemists (and maybe Physicists) will know what I mean...

ha, 
but i only did as in chemistry and physics


----------



## Steve Maskery (12 Oct 2008)

I've had two things said about me which I'd like to have as epitaphs:

"Everyone should know a Steve",
and
"If he didn't exist, we'd have to invent him"

I'll be happy with either.
S


----------



## Shultzy (12 Oct 2008)

I'd like my daughter's comment as an epitaph, as told to her young friend

"If my dad can't fix it - it really is broke"


----------



## Chris24 (14 Oct 2008)

I've copied the pic of your jig, and will put it in with all the other goodies on my Santa list.

Chris


----------



## Chris152 (16 Oct 2018)

This thread's from 2008, but I like the look of the design. I want to make a mitred box and have no mitre/ table saw so think a mitre shooting board is the way to go. Couple of questions: 
1. is the design Derek used above the easiest (ie most fool-proof) way to go? 
2. what's the most accurate / affordable way to get the 45 degree angle I'll need? Are those little plastic set squares you get in geometry sets accurate? I'm aware 1 degree off each cut adds to 4 in total and would look awful.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Harbo (16 Oct 2018)

Have you got a compass?
Very easy to bisect with it to mark out 45 degrees 

Rod


----------



## Chris152 (16 Oct 2018)

That's no 2 sorted! Thank you.


----------

